# What kind of hobby knives? (Is X-Acto still the best?)



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Howdy Folks,

Just a general question. Years ago, I always had X-Acto knife sets, for basically all of our hobbies (modeling, gas airplanes, etc.). The X-Acto website is weird and hard to follow. Not much on the market, it seems. I have a three-piece set I got somewhere, but it's really cheap junk. 

What kind of hobby knives do you guys use? Any tips for a good source?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

X-Acto is alive and well. Also easy to find at your LHS, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, Jo-Ann's, and some good hardware stores.
Replacement blades are also easy to find. To me it's the ONLY hobby knife.


----------



## ribbedbumpers (Feb 4, 2014)

X-Acto is also very available on eBay.. Just finished refurbishing my blade inventory before starting a couple of projects.. Every blade type ever made is still available.. Also many sets - both vintage and modern..


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the Xacto gripster if you can find it, #11 with a rubber handle.

Craig


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*knives*

Hi, I`ve used exacto for years. You can also find a box of number *11 blades of a hundred for very little. at towers hobbies. Be prepared to get a bunch of catalogs from them tho.

everybody have a good day,stay warm,Sanepilot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Hobby Lobby branded knives are good also. Uses the same blades, etc.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful. The odd thing to me is, X-Acto used to make a wide range of knife sets, in nice cases. Now, they seem to only offer a handful of sets, mostly small sets. They have a new "Z Series" which is supposedly good, but not in sets. It just seems kind of odd. 

Anyway, has anyone tried the Harbor Freight sets, like this one:

http://www.harborfreight.com/33-piece-deluxe-hobby-knife-set-96551.html#.UxTVFPldXzg

Or this one:

http://www.harborfreight.com/56-piece-precision-knife-set-36410.html#.UxTVqfldXzg

The first set looks like decent quality. The second set, I'm guessing, is the same basic stuff as all these other (probably Chinese made) hobby knife brands, and is incredibly well priced.

Mark


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yuse gets whats ya' pays for!  :sold:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Excel hobby knives are almost an exact copy of X-Acto; take a look.....

http://www.excelhobbyblades.com/


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Excel hobby knives are almost an exact copy of X-Acto; take a look.....
> 
> http://www.excelhobbyblades.com/


Yeah, I saw those. From the photos on the website above, they do look pretty much identical. The cheapo set I have now (which has no name brand on it) look like X-Acto's, except the knife clamp part (that you tighten around) is plastic. The X-Acto's and the Excels look like they are both metal. The Excels look like what Micro-Mark is selling. 

http://www.micromark.com/railroad-modelers-tool-chest,7766.html

Do you know if the Excels are made in the US? If not, I would wonder if they are coming out of the same Chinese factory that's making some of these no-name knives, being sold by Harbor Freight and the like?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i use a surgical scalpel with a #11 blade.

you can get them at micromark.com

item # 50281


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a box lot at an auction for $1...I have blades of all shapes and sizes to last me into the next century...


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought the harbor freight one on a sidewalk sale, with coupon, it was about 7.00. Not bad really. Also bought blades from hobby King as package filler, those blades were pretty good, especially for the price for a pack of 10.
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9333__x_blade_spare_sk_5_steel_blades_10pcs_set_.html

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> I bought a box lot at an auction for $1...I have blades of all shapes and sizes to last me into the next century...


Shaygetz, I like your style. Many times, I've picked up something at a yard sale that was a lifetime treasure. 

But sometimes I want to just get something good and be done with it, and I don't mind spending the money, and that's that. My son and I popped three blades the other night, just taking the parts of a Walthers roundhouse off the sprue. Granted, we're klutzes. But I was hoping to find some good hobby knives. 

I think I'm gonna try the HF "Deluxe" kit and see how it works out. Funny, I was looking at the kit I have now, and it says Harbor Freight on the cardboard case (which I have kept). I know it's been at least 25 years since I bought it.


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

The 56 pc set from harbor freight is really not worth the money, I tried that set and the collets that hold the blades are plastic. If you tighten them down on the blades the threaded portion snaps off making the handles useless. Just my two cents


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

X-Acto is the superior brand, by far. You've tried all the rest, now buy the best !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Shaygetz, I like your style. Many times, I've picked up something at a yard sale that was a lifetime treasure.


Forgot to say that they were all Xacto...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Do you know if the Excels are made in the US? If not, I would wonder if they are coming out of the same Chinese factory that's making some of these no-name knives, being sold by Harbor Freight and the like?


They are an American company. A quote from their web-site:



> Family Owned – We are an independently owned family company that is fully committed to the quality and care of our customers and products. We take great pride in our New Jersey based plant, where the majority of our knives and blades are manufactured. It is our great pleasure to provide our customers with quality products and competitive prices that only an American brand could provide.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, Old Hobo. That's good to know (I looked at the website and saw a reference to them being an American company, but I missed the language you quoted).


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a short follow-up. 

I was at a Harbor Freight store in Connecticut today. They had one of their "tent sales". Waste of time. But while I was there I decided to check out the hobby knife sets. 

They had three. 

This one was similar to the little set I bought 20 years or so ago:

http://www.harborfreight.com/13-piece-precision-knife-set-32099.html#.UxovufmwLsY

Except cheaper. On mine, at least the small knife has metal collets. In the new sets, they are all very cheap plastic. I opened the set up and loosened the blade on the smallest knife. Really soft cheap plastic. After checking it out, I tried to tighten the blade back, and it wouldn't even tighten. These knives are just absolute garbage. Even at $2.99, I wouldn't buy it.

Then this one:

http://www.harborfreight.com/56-piece-precision-knife-set-36410.html#.UxowtfmwLsY

When I opened the case, a section of the blade holder fell off onto the counter. Knives had the same cheap plastic collets. Everything was very lightweight and flimsy. Case was a joke. 

Then this one. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/33-piece-deluxe-hobby-knife-set-96551.html#.UxoxB_mwLsY

These were in a plastic casing and I couldn't check them out. Collets appeared to be metal, and knives looked like better quality. But (as with the above sets), some of the blades had already rusted, inside the packaging. And at $13.99, it just didn't seem like a good risk. 

So I passed on all of them. I have nothing against Harbor Freight, and in fact picked up a socket set for the boy, some plastic containers, a few little flashlights and some other goodies. But wow, these hobby knife sets were really deplorable.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess the old adage "*you get what you pay for*" is still valid then..........


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a set of harbor freight hobby knives I received as a gift. They are the lousiest knives I have ever seen.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I must have an older set. While not the best, no plastic. I really don't like the exacto ones much either, I have a different brand unknown name on them I really like. Rubberized handles, and a cam lever at the top to tighten down the blade. Just says made in USA on the handle. 

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------

